
SatNOGS: Open-Source Ground Station Network - Tomte
https://satnogs.org/
======
gabia
SatNogs is fantastic for satellites operating in the amateur band. A global
coordinated ground station network and community with loads of expertise. They
have on at least a couple occasions (including a cubesat mission I was
involved in) found satellites (ie tracked and identified from beacons) after
deployment before the satellite operator. Hoping to add a station to the
network sometime in the next 12 months. The grafana dashboard they set up is
super cool also.

~~~
elkos
> The grafana dashboard they set up is super cool also.

Here's a handy link for that:
[https://dashboard.satnogs.org](https://dashboard.satnogs.org)

------
golem14
SatNOGS is awesome. I'd like to use it for experimenting with bouncing radio
off the moon and maybe us a few Amateur Radio satellite repeaters.

I really wish someone would sell a kit or preassembled tracker for us lazy
people.

~~~
madengr
Can you just use a Yeasu G-5500 rotor?

~~~
golem14
I suspect so, but it's pretty heavy machinery and really made for a big mast.
I've shied away from it so far because it's a big investment, and it's a bit
unclear how precise it is, how exactly to connnect it to a computer and so on.

My gut feel is that SatNOGS would be easier end-to-end (and probably easier to
repair and upgrade if necessary).

But yes, I should consider the Yaesu.

~~~
elkos
Can always use the SatNOGS client with your Yaesu rotator
[https://wiki.satnogs.org/Rotators](https://wiki.satnogs.org/Rotators)

------
justinclift
Site seems to be hugged atm. This snapshot of it seems ok:

[https://archive.vn/v91aW](https://archive.vn/v91aW)

~~~
pierros
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200612010517/https://satnogs.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200612010517/https://satnogs.org/)

This is more recent.

Also check out [https://network.satnogs.org](https://network.satnogs.org)
[https://db.satnogs.org](https://db.satnogs.org) and
[https://dashboard.satnogs.org](https://dashboard.satnogs.org)

